# observations and comments after 3 wks in OLCC



## douga (Feb 12, 2007)

we are just entering our third week at OLCC and will forward a few observations. If anyone has any questions while here I will try and answer them.
first..thanks to all of you who answered my questions concerning my 5 year old granddaughter visiting us at OLCC and going to disney. Your help was great and appreciated.
1. that new toll road ($1) just west of the east entrance worked well getting to disney and avoiding traffic on #192 even though we do know the shortcut via black lake rd and sherberth.
2. Upon registering we inquired about getting 3 weeks in the same unit without having to check in and out each saturday. I had mentionned that I had phoned and requested tennis villas and 3 continuous weeks. the lady at the registration desk was great. she indicated that my phone call was registered and that they had started working on my request two weeks previously but for some reason had not finished working on it. It took her 45 minutes to arrange everything but we did get 3 consecutive weeks and were assigned to the east village. well worth the wait.
3. when they send you across the hall to get your parking pass they are pretty forceful in trying to sign you up for the presentation and offer a $50 coupon off any restaurant in the village. we declined..needless to say we received several phone calls fro Patti wanting us to tour river island etc and she did up the offer to $75 cash and a coupon book but we still declined. No phone calls so far this week.
4. best days to tour disney are tuedays and saturdays.
5.one free complimentary cleaning either thurs or mon each week
6. tubies in the river island cost $7 with $2 back when you return it. More for a double tube.
7. New walmart on highway 27 is great and only about 5-10 minutes away.
8. Not one room available this week. not even a studio..heard a few people at the pool lamenting that as they wanted to extend their stay..Poor planning on their part.. daytona week and presidents day coming up
9. internet cafe looks busy so some are willing to pay their prices. You can also buy stamps there.
10.phone calls for 800 numbers are $1.14 but nothing for local calls. guess there is more money for them that way.. even using phone cards is going to cost you. that is alright for me as i don't make many 800 calls and use the laptop for the internet so it is cheaper in the long run.
11. golf is expensive here but always seems to be busy.
12. AOL numbers that work well are 407-641-4265 (4266)

weather is rainy today and tomorrow and then cooler for the rest of the week.
doug


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you finding plenty to do to keep you busy for three weeks?  We are owners and have talked about staying 2-4 weeks in the winter in the future in Orlando.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 12, 2007)

Doug,
So glad you are enjoying your stay.  We were there at Christmas and everyone in our group had a great time.  The kids enjoyed River Island but once you've done it they didn't see a need to rent the tubes the second day. We hardly left the premises since there was lots to do (the theatre at Orange Lake could have had better new release movies) We enjoyed shuffleboard, pool and ping pong in the evenings.  It's just nice to have the whole family enjoying themselves.   Have a great time!!


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 13, 2007)

We are going to OLCC in May.
Doug, is the tube rental $7 per day or do you keep them the whole week?  Just wondering....I'm sure we'll be needing them because our kids are just beginning to swim and their water confidence is not all the best.  Could we bring our own tube's for the river?

How do you access the internet with your laptop there?  Do they have wireless in the rooms or do you have to get dial-up?  I suppose I could go a week without internet, but if it's in the room why not?

I see that it is slowly getting warmer there.  I keep on checking out their live web cam and every day I see more and more people in the pool.

Where do you find the cheapest place to buy groceries?

I'm glad to hear that you're having a great time.  HOpefully lots of R&R?


----------



## douga (Feb 13, 2007)

*to answer a few questions*

1. tube rental is $7 per day and you get a $2 return when you bring it back. you can leave turn in the tube come back later and get a tube. they give you a bracelet.
2. tubes are very uncomforable,awkward and I didn't like them. My granddaugher would not use it as she kept falling through the middle. we basically just floated with the tide without the tube.
3. grandaugter is 5 years old so she could stand up in most of the areas of the lazy river as it varies between 2'6'' to 4 feet deep and she had one of those floating devices built into her bathing suit and it worked very well.
4.you are not allowed to take anything into the water. we bought some noodles but they told us not to use them.
5.walmart on 27 seems to be the best buy for groceries for us.
6. i use my laptop in the room and use aol for the two months down here and then discontinue the service but pay a $1 amonth to keep my email address etc. they aol access numbers are listed above. but it is dial up and very slow.
7. the connections cafe in the main building has lots of computers and internet but it seemed to me to be a little expensive but depends on your needs. I guess if i was just here for three weeks i would not cart my laptop ant be willing to use the connections cafe.
8.no wireless in the rooms or in the lobbys but you may be able to find a 'hot spot' if you look hard enough.
hope that answers some of the questions
by the way..we do find lots of things to do but then again we are happy as well just sitting by the pool and playing bingo and going for walks and then at night watching the wheel and jeopardy. when baseball spring training starts this week I go to all the practices and games and my wife loves shopping so that is our exciting lives.
doug


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 13, 2007)

tube rental is per day.  They do not allow floatation devices other than their own in the lazy river.  All other pools allow your own floating stuff.

There is a Publix grocery store right outside the east village entrance.  It is huge, has what I consider normal prices and a large deli section, etc.  Dh loves their bakery.

You can use any phone jack in your room for snail pace dialup!  LOL   Or just go to one of OL's 2 internet cafe's.  Or as other's have suggested the local library.

By May Splash Lagoon's water is warm enough even for my feetie's.  
I can't stand cold water.  I need it to be in the high 80's before I venture in.  So you will see as each week go's by, more and more people at Splash Lagoon, in the water.


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

As many here know, Ray and Darlene Harper stayed in timeshares 26 weeks a year, mostly in Orlando because of family there, and a lot at OLCC and Summer Bay.

At one of our Branson get-togethers last November, there were some OLCC owners that stay there for 14 weeks, starting the day we left (12/30).  They said they knew someone in Reservations and at least five weeks were going to be in the same unit.  The always ask for/get the Tennis Villas.

I checked in early 12/23 and when I got our parking passes the guy did not try to book a tour at all.  Perhaps I did not give him a chance, but I was the only one checking in a 1:00.  We did not answer the phone until Thursady, and, yes, it was Patty trying to book a tour.

I see she is here, but the only reason I answered the phone at all is because I thought it was Chicklet calling.

Yeah, the Business Center always seems to be busy, with Internet, stamps, faxes, and Starbucks brand coffee.  Some of the Interent stations have printers and some don't.

We use the Wal Mart on 27 for the first major grocery shopping and the Publix for things we have to pick up later.  Either have prepared food for a quick first-night dinner, but go early.

The Pizza Hut just west of OLCC is very good.  The don't offer the national TV monthy special, but they do accept any coupons you print off the Internet, at Pizzahut.com.  If you get one of the telephone Survey coupons, make sure you use it there before the end of your week.



riverdees05 said:


> Are you finding plenty to do to keep you busy for three weeks?  We are owners and have talked about staying 2-4 weeks in the winter in the future in Orlando.


----------



## dvc95 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Just fyi*

I just stayed at OLCC a couple of weeks ago so I thought I'd add a couple of, well, okay, fairly inane inputs:

If you stay in the West Village villas (1 story), please note that there is a hairdryer in the main bedroom but not in the second. Clearly not earth shattering but I'm sure helpful for a few.

Happy hour is in Mulligan's (attached to West Village golf pro shop) daily 4-6 p.m. Nice break when you can get it. 

I've read about the heating of the pools and was told that the only pool not actually heated was the West Village lap pool (olympic style at the clubhouse). It's a beautiful pool but good luck off-season if your not a polar bear member (we did see several people give it a whirl though). You can get food at the pool bar and a couple of laughs at the bar if you're too coldblooded to jump in--like us. (If you go--tell Rob, Steve, and Derrick (bartenders) that Heidi and Barb said hello--and we'll be back next month (March)--I think it will surprise them at how the timeshare community is linked).

Also, I think people have caught on that Splash Lagoon was empty. It wasn't the "ghost town" that people described earlier when we went. And if Jim reads this--I can see where you thought where the slide was gone--it's tucked away in the corner--regardless of it's size.

Thanks!
Heidi


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

Tucked away in the corner but still in use, or just tucked away in the corner?

As you look at the _horseshoe_, it used to be in the rocks at the end of the left-hand side of the horsehoe (looking toward the slide).  There might have been something there, but not the big one that was there 2 years ago.

It could have been down to allow for whatever construction/destruction they were doing, and it has been put back up.

Or, it could have been down knowing that was the day I was taking pool temps, by someone knowing my reporting it would be an issue, and now they are having fun with this?  :rofl: 




dvc95 said:


> Also, I think people have caught on that Splash Lagoon was empty. It wasn't the "ghost town" that people described earlier when we went. And if Jim reads this--I can see where you thought where the slide was gone--it's tucked away in the corner--regardless of it's size.
> 
> Thanks!
> Heidi


----------



## dvc95 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Splash Lagoon*

Ya know Jim, when I go back next month, regardless of whether there's a slide or nub, I'm going down it and reporting that it's officially there! It was a little chilly last time but, just for you, I'll don my swimsuit and venture into sub-arctic temperatures (okay, for Florida) to make sure first hand that slide is still there. It's a tough assignment, but after all you've been through to prove the movement (or lack of) of the "BIG" slide, I'm up for the assignment! And if all else fails, I'll be at the bar. 

Heidi


----------



## JLB (Feb 13, 2007)

And you'll be the one with the wedgie.   

I'm also trying to picture if the slide is not there, and you slide down 40 feet of rock.   

Does anyone realize that 40 feet is taller than any building in the north village?

Is it not?

BTW, there were buildings in the North Village, same places they were last time we were there.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (Feb 14, 2007)

When staying at the West Villages, are their bbq's close by to use? 
Is the parking spots right at your door or do you have to park & walk far?
Are there certain units with a better view, ie. golf view, sun setting view, sun rise etc?
Just gathering tidbits........for my trip in may


----------



## JLB (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone can hear me chuckling.   :rofl: 



#1 Vacationer said:


> When staying at the West Villages, are their bbq's close by to use?


----------



## JLB (Feb 14, 2007)

As for the rest, you won't know until you find out where they put you.  The West Village could be the West Village or it could be the West, North or East Village.

Some parking is at the front door, some is in a big lot in front of a big building (lowrise/midrise), with stairs and elevators, and some is in smaller lot in front of a medium-sized building.

Some are along fairways/greens.  Those also come with golf course equipment noise starting at 5:00 AM.

The sun is not a factor, there not being a beach and an ocean for it to rise from or set into.

Disney fireworks view comes with some units, especially in the East Village.


----------



## Mel (Feb 15, 2007)

JLB said:


> Does anyone realize that 40 feet is taller than any building in the north village?
> 
> Is it not?
> 
> BTW, there were buildings in the North Village, same places they were last time we were there.


Yes, 40 feet would be taller than the buildings.  But, 40 feet refers to the length of the slide, not the height!  I don't recall a tall slide there ever, but the one I remember from August '05 was about 40 ft long.  4 ft sounds big, but it's just right for smaller kids.  
i wouldn't be surprised if it was somewhat abandoned during slower times, but I would probably head to RI for one day, and spend the resort of the week at Splash Lagoon.  RI sounds nice to visit, but I wouldn't want to "live" there.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 15, 2007)

ditto Mel.  There has never been a tall slide at Splash Lagoon.  And yes the 40ft refers to the length of the slide, not it's height.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 15, 2007)

#1 Vacationer said:


> When staying at the West Villages, are their bbq's close by to use?
> Is the parking spots right at your door or do you have to park & walk far?
> Are there certain units with a better view, ie. golf view, sun setting view, sun rise etc?
> Just gathering tidbits........for my trip in may



Nope, no bbq grills at my home resort.


----------



## JLB (Feb 15, 2007)

If a slide was both 40 feet tall and 40 feet long, it would be call a _fall_ or a _drop_.  

I tell you, some of the comments here can get pretty ridiculous.


----------



## timetraveler (Feb 16, 2007)

not necessarily Jim.  Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach call their massive ones a "slide".  

Splash Lagoon's is a teeny weeny baby compared to those thrill rides.   No wedgie's to be had at Splash Lagoon.   But WDW's water parks......your pulling on those wedgies for 10 minutes!    :rofl:


----------



## Jimster (Feb 16, 2007)

*OLCC*

I'm glad you are enjoying OLCC.  I am an owner there and love it and I am tired of hearing people moaning and groaning about the place for what are in most cases trivial matters or in some cases because it is not as personal as their little 20 unit timeshare.  There are some warts on the place but overall it is a fine resort.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, don't you just hate nit-picking!?   

Don't take offense, but this seems out of place in this thread.  I just re-read it completely I don't see any of that here.  I just see an exchange of information.

I think everyone will have to agree that everyone has been trying really hard when it comes to OLCC, and it's a bummer to sour the tone.  But, I respect your right to speak your mind.

When are we going to meet for golf at Holiday Hills, or do you just use that for trading?

PS:  I think most understand that if a _slide _is the same length as it is tall, assuming it ends at the water (which it would have to because if it didn't, it would be taller), then it would have to be straight up and down!   

There are _slides_ like that here on the lake, within walking distance, and we call them _bluffs_ or _cliffs_.



Jimster said:


> I am an owner there and love it and I am tired of hearing people moaning and groaning about the place for what are in most cases trivial matters or in some cases because it is not as personal as their little 20 unit timeshare.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 16, 2007)

*Don't want to sour the tone either*

No, I'm sorry if it sounded like I was complaining.  I thought it was refreshing to here positive experiences. As for HH and golf, maybe I'll have to take u up on that and take some bonus time there.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

I believe the number of Silverleaf owners I/we have met coming to HH and OMR on Bonus Time is officially up to _beaucoup._  

We also get to entertain the pets of guests at OMR and HH.  They (both guests and pets-dogs) seem to enjoy the Margaritaville dock.



Jimster said:


> No, I'm sorry if it sounded like I was complaining.  I thought it was refreshing to here positive experiences. As for HH and golf, maybe I'll have to take u up on that and take some bonus time there.


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

I posted this link in another discussion, then noticed that the picture shows one of our local _slides_, mentioned above:

http://www.swl.usace.army.mil/parks/tablerock/shoreline.htm


----------



## dvc95 (Feb 16, 2007)

That slide vs. fall thing is just killing you Jim, isn't it?!

I can't wait until next month to check out the slide (and hopefully avoid a wedgie!).

I found OLCC to be a fun place. I was busy chattering away with owners and staff alike--everyone was friendly. And we were busy last time going to Disney but this time I plan to just stay at the resort and pool hop. Woo hoo!

Heidi


----------



## JLB (Feb 16, 2007)

I do that too, sit and talk with owners when we are there (or any resort for that matter).  Mostly we talk in a hot tub, it being a hard place to be with strangers without talking to them.

Generally, I am amazed at how little owners I talk to know about their own resort.  Folks who spend time here seem to know know a lot more than the typical owner.

Now that I think about it, of all the owners I talked to Christmas week, none of them knew that the resort was being divided into four resorts.  I did not detect any/much interest in Global Access.



dvc95 said:


> I was busy chattering away with owners and staff alike--everyone was friendly.
> Heidi


----------



## FCM4MILE (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the great information. We have traded into a 3 bedroom at Orange lake for the first time on March 11. No section specified and it shows a check in time of 4:00 pm. We would like to arrive around noon. Even if we could sit by the pool all afternoon waiting for a unit to be ready would be OK. Do they allow early check in ? Thanks.
Francis


----------



## rkd (Feb 17, 2007)

We have always gotten there early have enjoyed relaxing at the resort.  I mean a mojito by the pool is an excellent way to start a vacation.
regina


----------



## JLB (Feb 17, 2007)

12/23 I checked us in at 1:00, and we all went to RI.

I went to the unit at 3:00 and it was ready.

All 3-bedroom units are nice, regardless of village.



FCM4MILE said:


> Thanks for all the great information. We have traded into a 3 bedroom at Orange lake for the first time on March 11. No section specified and it shows a check in time of 4:00 pm. We would like to arrive around noon. Even if we could sit by the pool all afternoon waiting for a unit to be ready would be OK. Do they allow early check in ? Thanks.
> Francis


----------

